# Woven rug design



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

My downstairs neighbors-Smokey's humans-have a rug*. It depicts a golden retriever asleep by an old shoe. A cat has crept up has 1 paw on the shoe and is looking adoringly at the dog-'Look what I've got!'

AND...

The dog and cat LOOK like the human couple that owns the rug! :-o

*What constitutes a tapestry? With such a precious picture,I wouldn't want to WALK on it! And,indeed they hang it front of the window at night,or when they want privacy.


----------

